# BCS: patka



## Orlin

Pozdrav svima!
U standardnom bugarskom su патка i патица sinonimi, ali mnogo ljudi izbegava "патка" (i ja isto, tako su mi preporučili moji bliski ljudi) jer u žargonu ima značenje "penis" i može da ima neželjene konotacije u nekim razgovornim kontekstima. Takođe se "патка" ponekad koristi figurativno za glupu ženu (naravno su patke mnogo glupe).
Pitanje mi je kakva figurativna, žargonska ili druga substandardna značenja ima "patka" u BCS (u sva 3 jezika ili u nekim od njih) i da li je problem reći "patka" u razgovoru.
Hvala unapred!


----------



## Majalj

"Patka" može biti novinarska laž ili nenamjerna greška, i inače neka veća laž, kao: "To da sutra nema nastave je patka". 

Glupa žena je češće kokoš ili guska (bar u bosanskom).  

E sad, ja znam da se "pače" (ili "pača") koristi u značenju glupa žena (kao skraćeno od "glupača", i totalno nevezano za navedenu pernatu životinju), ali nisam uvjerena da je to rašireno van Sarajeva, ili čak van određenih krugova ljudi u Sarajevu.


----------



## Orlin

Majalj said:


> Glupa žena je češće kokoš ili guska (bar u bosanskom).


Zanimljivo: Kod nas se nazivi ovih ptica isto koriste u takvom značenju i ne znam koja od 3 ptice prevladava jer nisam iz socijalnih krugova u kojim se tako govori.


----------



## phosphore

I u srpskom se za glupu ili nezainteresovanu ženu kaže kokoška ili guska, a patka pored primarnog može imati ovo drugo značenje koje uzima u bugarskom. To je značenje međutim retko i nekako vezano više za viceve i šale nego za neki zaista vulgaran kontekst i ne verujem da je ikome na pameti baš ono kada neko kaže patka. Patka je prosto ptica patka.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Zanimljivo: Kod nas se nazivi ovih ptica isto koriste u takvom značenju i ne znam koja od 3 ptice prevladava jer nisam iz socijalnih krugova u kojim se tako govori.




Interesantno je da pored kokoš i guska može proći i recimo koza i kobila, ali patka ne baš.


----------



## phosphore

Kobila je više kao krupna i bezobrazna? 

Ima i ćurka kao glupača i mazga kao žena koju neko lako napravi budalom, ali patka zaista ne.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Kobila je više kao krupna i bezobrazna?




A nisam ni ja siguran, ali rekao bih prije bezobrazna nego krupna. Za krupna je prije krava. 

Sve sve, ali nikako patke. Valjda su nam patke slatke.


----------



## doorman

U Hrvatskom, kako je Majalj rekla, _patka_ može poprimiti značenje laži ili neistine, ali je ta upotrebna jako rijetka. Pored toga, nema nikakvog drugog značenja - patka je patka (koliko god tebi ova izjava može zvučati čudnom i dvosmislenom )

Što se tiče ostalih pripadnika životinjskog carstva:
_kokoš(ka)_ = žena koja blebeće u prazno (puno govori bez da išta suvislog kaže)
_guska_ = glupa žena
_krava_ = stvarno glupa žena (i često bezobrazna) (puno vulgarnija konotacija od _guske_)

Što se tiče rasprave oko toga je li krava krupna i/ili bezobrazna, kod nas fizičke osobine i/ili sličnosti životinje i date osobe nisu u vezi (tj. ako je osoba o kojoj se govori stvarno glupa, reći ću da je krava, iako možda može biti sićušna). Ako pak hoću za nekog reći da je debeo, upotrijebit ću _svinju_ - _Debeo si kao svinja_.


----------



## Duya

Kao što je phosphore napomenuo, _patka_ se u Srbiji katkad koristi kao eufemistička zamjena za k**c, ali uglavnom u konstrukcijama kao što su:

_Boli me ćošak._
_Boli me uvo._
_Boli me patka._

A koje znače "baš me briga." Ova posljednja se najrjeđe koristi, i rekao bih da je prilično vulgarna (prve dvije su dio svakodnevnog govora). No, teško da bi to nekom mogla biti prva asocijacija na riječ "patka".


----------

